# Securi IP-blocking my LAN?



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I've been noticing intermittent connectivity to TCF, but only under a particular situation. If I'm reading TCF via Tapatalk on my iPhone over WiFi, sometimes I'll start getting "timed out" messages. Switching to Chrome results in the same behavior.

Okay, I now know it's not my iPhone. I just got a Securi pop-up on my Mac while on WiFi. I've switched to tethering over cellular to finish making this post. The pop-up says "Your IP address was temporarily blocked by our IDS."

URL: www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?forums/forum-operations-center.20/save-draft
Block ID: TMP021
Time: 2021-09-13 08:54:12
Server ID: 14009

I can send a copy of the screenshot via PM if interested.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

@David Bott might have a look at the logs.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi Marc...

"Your IP address was temporarily blocked by our IDS"

I would need to know your IP address in order to look anything up. But if being blocked via IDS (Intruder Detection System) then something it is seeing is not right coming in form your system. (Or a false positive of some sort.)

Seeing it is over Wi-Fi seems that maybe TapaTalk, being based overseas, you may be getting your IP blocked for 30 min they use shared IP's. Thus when you go to your Mac on Wi-Fi after, you still have issues as it would be the same origination IP. Switching to cellular would give you a different IP thus you could finish.

Feel free to PM me your IP address this is happening from so I can have it looked into further. (Your Wi-Fi IP of your service provider...IE: Whats My IP Address? Find What Your IP Address Is Here! )

Thanks.


----------

